# SPRING SALE 30% OFF - RHYTHMUS | Unconventional Percussion



## Naroth Audio (Nov 24, 2020)

​

*OVERVIEW*

RHYTHMUS is a powerful and comprehensive Found Percussion library built for composers and producers across many genres. Built from the ground up with 4 dynamic and independent Sequencer Engines containing 100 Sound Sources, RHYTHMUS brings an organic, fresh, and unconventional take on what percussion can be.

RHYTHMUS was crafted out of a necessity for something different. Our approach was to create a library that emphasizes the world around us. We looked outside, on the street, in the cupboards, under the bed, in the kitchen, and amongst many other places to find interesting and new takes on the instruments behind musical rhythm. RHYTHMUS brings organic life to what can be a mundane and robotic ocean of sample libraries out there. At Naroth Audio our goal is to bring the composer, the producer, and the hobbyist a truly unique and fresh set of tools to create with.

Defy the traditional sound of rhythm.




​
*FEATURES*


Over 2.5 GB Uncompressed Samples recorded at 96k
2400 Samples
4 Powerful Sequencer Engines
100 Found Object Sound Sources
200 Curated Presets built by composers + producers
Each Sound is comprised of 3 Dynamic Layers, with 8 RR per layer
BONUS: 18 Tonal Instrument Patches
BONUS: 10 Keyboard Mapped Percussion
Built for Full Version Kontakt 6.3 (or later)


*Check out Rhythmus here!*

*OTHER VIDEOS*

RHYTHMUS Preset Preview
RHYTHMUS Walkthrough


Thanks so much for taking the time to check out Rhythmus! This has been an incredibly fun library to make and we're beyond excited to finally share it with you all!
​


----------



## jmars (Nov 24, 2020)

I had a blast trying out the beta version of this! Definitey a unique percussion instrument to add to the the arsenal. Looking forward to using this on future projects!


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 24, 2020)

This looks really interesting,when does the intro pricing end?

Thanks


----------



## Naroth Audio (Nov 24, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> This looks really interesting,when does the intro pricing end?
> Thanks


Thanks @kgdrum ! The intro pricing will go all the way through December ending January 1st


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 24, 2020)

Great! I’ll be looking for pennies in the meantime 👍


----------



## Mucusman (Nov 24, 2020)

Picked this up immediately. 

Great walkthrough video. As I began watching it I thought how helpful it would be if one’s own samples could be added. Nah, I figured, that would be too good to be true. Then, moments later in the video: “And here is how you can import your own samples.”

This looks to be a perfect compliment to Auddict’s Perc X. That one features heavy percussion; this one fills a gap for my less boisterous (and much more used) lighter percussion needs. 

This wasn’t anywhere in my radar, but wanted to nab it at this very fair initial release price. 

There’s also an exhaustive preset walkthrough, some 30 minutes long. I only made it about two minutes through before shutting down the video and clicking the purchase button.


----------



## Naroth Audio (Nov 24, 2020)

Mucusman said:


> Picked this up immediately.


Thanks so much @Mucusman ! I'm glad you like it! I did my best to give a full view and true representation of what Rhythmus was from its sounds to its presets and so on. Thanks for your support!


----------



## Mucusman (Nov 24, 2020)

I was genuinely impressed with everything related to your release and rollout. The UI is well thought out and functional. At every point I thought of some question I had (while watching the walkthrough), within moments, my question was addressed. I love the short genre-based videos, as well. Also love that you even mention this being suitable for us humble hobbyists. Maybe that was what put me over the edge, showing us some love. 

I know I will get a lot of use out of this.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 24, 2020)

Great, Great, Great.. instant purchase.


----------



## Naroth Audio (Nov 25, 2020)

Mucusman said:


> I was genuinely impressed with everything related to your release and rollout. The UI is well thought out and functional. At every point I thought of some question I had (while watching the walkthrough), within moments, my question was addressed. I love the short genre-based videos, as well. Also love that you even mention this being suitable for us humble hobbyists. Maybe that was what put me over the edge, showing us some love.
> 
> I know I will get a lot of use out of this.



Happy to hear that @Mucusman ! & of course, always need to appreciate the hobbyists, they're a big part of our composer community!



Sid Francis said:


> Great, Great, Great.. instant purchase.


Thanks so much for your support @Sid Francis !


----------



## Mark Elba (Nov 25, 2020)

@Naroth Audio David, congratulations and thank you for an excellent product (and excellent customer service, too)! 

Rhythmus is a lot of fun! I love the UI design and its functional color coding. It makes the library very easy and intuitive to use. Happy accidents are easy to come by, and as advertised, it can be the source of endless inspiration. 

I find myself giggling a lot as I explore the sounds and rhythms, and not only because of the somewhat amusing icons depicting the sound sources, many of which were derived from kitchen items. So good! 

Indeed a very impressive start for a new boutique sample library company. Naroth Audio is one to watch!


----------



## Naroth Audio (Nov 26, 2020)

Mark Elba said:


> @Naroth Audio David, congratulations and thank you for an excellent product (and excellent customer service, too)!
> 
> Rhythmus is a lot of fun! I love the UI design and its functional color coding. It makes the library very easy and intuitive to use. Happy accidents are easy to come by, and as advertised, it can be the source of endless inspiration.
> 
> ...



You're too kind! Thanks so much for the response and I'm thrilled you and everyone are enjoying Rhythmus! I'm excited to begin developing the next Naroth Audio library


----------



## Naroth Audio (Nov 28, 2020)

*SMALL FEATURE UPDATE*

You can now save your custom User Samples into your presets.
If you have already purchased Rhythmus prior to last night, you will have recieved an update file in your inbox.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend!​


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi there

I instantly purchased it after announcement but have received no update file?


----------



## Naroth Audio (Nov 28, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> Hi there
> 
> I instantly purchased it after announcement but have received no update file?


Hey Sid! For some reason the email to you would not deliver, I just emailed you directly with everything. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 28, 2020)

Thank you so much...strange but now I got it. And funny: Next I wanted to ask about some darker tones in Rhythmus ... send and charge my bank account without asking when its ready


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 29, 2020)

Naroth Audio said:


> INTRODUCTORY PRICING 40%OFF
> 
> Hi Everyone! I'm very excited to finally announce the release of *Rhythmus*, Naroth Audio's first sample library release!​
> 
> ...



Really great. But no Paypal? I haven't entered a card number to buy something online in years!


----------



## Naroth Audio (Nov 29, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Really great. But no Paypal? I haven't entered a card number to buy something online in years!


Hey @X-Bassist ! The checkout process has just been updated to accept paypal, thank you for bringing that to my attention!


----------



## Naroth Audio (Nov 29, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> Thank you so much...strange but now I got it. And funny: Next I wanted to ask about some darker tones in Rhythmus ... send and charge my bank account without asking when its ready


Thanks Sid! And will definitely let you know when the pack is ready! I plan on creating a bunch of different genre packs from Latin, to Ethnic, Polyrhythms, and the many different realms of the Cinematic side!


----------



## el-bo (Nov 29, 2020)

Mucusman said:


> At every point I thought of some question I had (while watching the walkthrough), within moments, my question was addressed.



Yeah, like "Does it have a humanise function?"..."Oh look, there's the humanise function".

Definitely one to watch


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 29, 2020)

Great and very welcome. And if it would provide big woody ethnic drums WITHOUT the epic sound of a gymnasium it could really fill a gap for me and others.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 30, 2020)

Naroth Audio said:


> Hey @X-Bassist ! The checkout process has just been updated to accept paypal, thank you for bringing that to my attention!


Where? I created an account and went to purchase but there is no paypal button. Bummer.

(screenshot deleted)

Edit: He not only fixed this (now there's Paypal yea!) but sent me a personal discount code. So great!

This is an instrument not to be missed. I hope this interface gets lot of use (with other new libraries).


----------



## Naroth Audio (Nov 30, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Where? I created an account and went to purchase but there is no paypal button. Bummer.


Its back up now! I had to take it down today for a bit but its back up and running flawlessly. Thanks for your patience and understanding!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 1, 2020)

Was already thinking this was a library to put on the list. However, what your videos didn't really focus on (I might have missed it) was the extent to which these are extremely playable as performance instruments. It also seems to be glossed-over in the manual.

Like Cory Pelizzari, I tend to prefer the hands-on approach, especially when the layout is duplicated for two-handed playing. This functionality has just put this at library at the top of the list (Maybe not even worth the time to write it down  :






Library Spotlight - Rhythmus


Get it here: https://www.narothaudio.com/product-rhythmus Patches: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/59l6awqz1gpg6cy/AAAqvfP-bJAHJ_GwnSR9TfqRa?dl=0




vi-control.net





That's not to say that I'm not interested in the sequencing options You've made a seemingly very intuitive interface, that encourages experimentation. I do have a couple of questions/requests:

- Would it be possible to add variable strength (By slider/knob) for global humanise For some serious 'drunk, sloppy lilt), and would you consider adding this same humanise and variability to each independent layer?

- Have you considered adding the ability to drag 'n' drop MIDI to DAW?

Cheers


----------



## Naroth Audio (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks @el-bo ! I think those are some great ideas that could be incorporated in the future, I will definitely give them some thought and possibly add in a future update or into a potential Rhythmus 2 down the road. As always thanks for your kind words and support! You all are awesome!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 3, 2020)

Naroth Audio said:


> Thanks Sid! And will definitely let you know when the pack is ready! I plan on creating a bunch of different genre packs from Latin, to Ethnic, Polyrhythms, and the many different realms of the Cinematic side!




Now I’m really intrigued,this might sound like sacrilege here in VI-C land but “Cinematic” is not what I’d hope for.

Latin,Afo-Cuban,Indian,African,Industrial,Orch Perc,Polyrhythms?
I’ll start robbing banks 🏦 

👍


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Dec 3, 2020)

Full kontakt...


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 3, 2020)

mikrokosmiko said:


> Full kontakt...




This couldn’t be sold at this kind of price if the developer was paying for the Kontakt player license.
That’s why most of the smaller boutique developers offer unique inexpensive libraries that require full Kontakt.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 3, 2020)

Naroth Audio said:


> Thanks @el-bo ! I think those are some great ideas that could be incorporated in the future, I will definitely give them some thought and possibly add in a future update or into a potential Rhythmus 2 down the road. As always thanks for your kind words and support! You all are awesome!



Very encouraging to hear


----------



## Naroth Audio (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey Everyone! A little update from Naroth Audio​I've added a Freebie section where you can now download HALLO, the Lite "Halloween" version of Rhythmus released a couple months ago for free. HALLO is a scaled down version of Rhythmus for anyone looking to give the engines a test drive. The instrument also contains a dancing skeleton, which no other library offers 

Also if you own Rhythmus be sure to grab it as there are some Pumpkin Percussion sound sources not included in Rhythmus!

Download for free here

https://www.narothaudio.com/freebies
[Anyone who has purchased it recently, I have sent you a refund for HALLO]​


----------



## wilberton (Dec 5, 2020)

This looks really fun. Any chance it will work in kontact 5?


----------



## Naroth Audio (Dec 5, 2020)

wilberton said:


> This looks really fun. Any chance it will work in kontact 5?


Hey @wilberton ! Unfortunately it will only work in Kontakt 6.3 or later. Rhythmus was built with a lot of new features in Kontakt 6.


----------



## mgnoatto (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks great! I have a question about user samples, maybe a stupid one, but all the user samples are one-shots right? no RR possible?


----------



## Naroth Audio (Dec 5, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> Looks great! I have a question about user samples, maybe a stupid one, but all the user samples are one-shots right? no RR possible?


For the User Samples its just a one shot of whatever you drop in, It does react the same way as other sounds with velocity but no round robins. 
I'm currently developing a little video tutorial on the User Sample feature, something I initially didnt think would grab so much attention and I very briefly went over it in the walkthrough. Ill post it here soon when It's ready. The feature is a cool way to add your own touch to Rhythmus!


----------



## mgnoatto (Dec 5, 2020)

Naroth Audio said:


> For the User Samples its just a one shot of whatever you drop in, It does react the same way as other sounds with velocity but no round robins.
> I'm currently developing a little video tutorial on the User Sample feature, something I initially didnt think would grab so much attention and I very briefly went over it in the walkthrough. Ill post it here soon when It's ready. The feature is a cool way to add your own touch to Rhythmus!


Yeah, I'm all the time playing drums with kitchen stuff, it's a great add for me to have this feature. Will buy it for sure soon


----------



## dreddiknight (Dec 5, 2020)

Would be an instant buy but I'm still on Kontakt 5 🙁. And @el-bo's suggestions are right on the money.


----------



## Naroth Audio (Dec 6, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> Yeah, I'm all the time playing drums with kitchen stuff, it's a great add for me to have this feature. Will buy it for sure soon


Same here! I wanted Rhythmus to be as versatile as possible allowing the user to have freedom with how they use it and the flexibility to mix in their own recordings or samples. Don't miss out on the intro pricing! It ends January 1st


----------



## Naroth Audio (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 8, 2020)

Naroth Audio said:


> Thanks Sid! And will definitely let you know when the pack is ready! I plan on creating a bunch of different genre packs from Latin, to Ethnic, Polyrhythms, and the many different realms of the Cinematic side!



Congratulations on what you've created. It's exactly the kind of thing I love, and you've executed it so well.

I already put Rhythmus on my list of my favorite BF purchases on* another thread.*

Please consider adding some middle eastern drums to your packs, although maybe you will are including then when you say "Ethnic."


----------



## Naroth Audio (Dec 9, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Congratulations on what you've created. It's exactly the kind of thing I love, and you've executed it so well.
> 
> I already put Rhythmus on my list of my favorite BF purchases on* another thread.*
> 
> Please consider adding some middle eastern drums to your packs, although maybe you will are including then when you say "Ethnic."


Thanks so much @TigerTheFrog ! I'll be posting more content soon, stay tuned!


----------



## Naroth Audio (Dec 18, 2020)

Just to update everyone, the Intro Pricing of 40% off will be ending in just a couple weeks on January 1st

Hope everyone's having a great friday!​


----------



## Naroth Audio (Dec 27, 2020)

We're in the last 5 days to grab Rhythmus at $*35.99 *vs $59.99! Starting January 1st the Intro Pricing will be over.

You can grab it here at narothaudio.com

Also dont forget to check out Dark Motion, our latest Preset Pack for Rhythmus!

Dark Motion

Hope everyone's been having a fantastic holiday!​


----------



## mgnoatto (Dec 27, 2020)

Got them both! Didn't have the chance to properly use them, but Rhythmus is great. Happy holidays!


----------



## Naroth Audio (Dec 31, 2020)

Hope everyones having a great last day of 2020 (Happy New Years to those in GMT+8!)

Today is the last day for the Intro Pricing 40% off of Rhythmus! If you still want to grab this deal before It's gone *check it out here*​


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 1, 2021)

Naroth Audio said:


> Hope everyones having a great last day of 2020 (Happy New Years to those in GMT+8!)
> 
> Today is the last day for the Intro Pricing 40% off of Rhythmus! If you still want to grab this deal before It's gone *check it out here*​


One of my best 2020 purchases (and I had many, many. many)... 

Even the expansion pack is excellent. I look forward to more.... 

Happy New Year! and thanks Naroth!


----------



## Naroth Audio (Jan 1, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> One of my best 2020 purchases (and I had many, many. many)...
> 
> Even the expansion pack is excellent. I look forward to more....
> 
> Happy New Year! and thanks Naroth!


Thanks so much X-Bassist! Happy New Year to you as well!
Currently working on the next instrument  I also have more preset packs for Rhythmus in the pipeline, off to a busy 2021 so far!


----------



## damcry (Jan 3, 2021)

Oh no , deal is over ?!?!
My fault ....


----------



## Naroth Audio (Jan 3, 2021)

damcry said:


> Oh no , deal is over ?!?!
> My fault ....


We do have a New Years promo going for 20% off  ! It's advertised on our home page, the code is *20OFF2021*


----------



## Naroth Audio (Jan 6, 2021)

Sample Library Review did an awesome Quick Look video for Rhythmus diving into different aspects of the instrument. Check it out below!


​


----------



## Naroth Audio (Jan 12, 2021)

UPDATE

naroth audio + pulse​We have partnered with @pulsedownloader to distribute our products! The Pulse downloader is a intuitive and easy to use download manager for numerous Sample Library Companies. 

With Pulse you will have access to your instruments forever with fast download speeds and quick and easy updates to your products.

For users who have purchased Rhythmus prior to today, we will be sending out redemption codes this week.
​


----------



## Horvath (Feb 6, 2021)

Naroth Audio said:


> I'm currently developing a little video tutorial on the User Sample feature, something I initially didnt think would grab so much attention and I very briefly went over it in the walkthrough. Ill post it here soon when It's ready. The feature is a cool way to add your own touch to Rhythmus!


Hi Naroth Audio,
Any news about that?
I'm having a hard time finding how to do it.
Thanks!


----------



## Naroth Audio (Feb 6, 2021)

Horvath said:


> Hi Naroth Audio,
> Any news about that?
> I'm having a hard time finding how to do it.
> Thanks!


Hey @Horvath ! Thanks for reaching out. You can learn about how to add custom user sounds in the video below.

​


----------



## Horvath (Feb 6, 2021)

Naroth Audio said:


> Hey @Horvath ! Thanks for reaching out. You can learn about how to add custom user sounds in the video below.
> 
> ​



So simple! It's great. Thanks very much.


----------



## Naroth Audio (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi Everyone!

Our Spring Sale @ Naroth Audio has launched! Up until April 5th 2021 you can grab Rhythmus for 30% off. We've been overwhelmed by the amazing support and love for our first library and cant wait to share with you what new libraries we have in development 

grab Rhythmus at narothaudio.com​


----------



## Tim_Wells (Apr 1, 2021)

Can individual sounds be assigned to midi notes? 

This would allow you to create your own rhythms in the piano roll.


----------



## Naroth Audio (Apr 1, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> Can individual sounds be assigned to midi notes?
> 
> This would allow you to create your own rhythms in the piano roll.


Hey Tim!

Each Engine also has the capability to be played in like a regular percussion library. If you look at the piano roll inside Kontakt, each engines loops are displayed in colored banks of 8, right above those are non-colored keys that you can play that engines sound with. 






We also included a few extra kontakt files that have each sound source laid out across the keyboard, organized by their material/type.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Apr 1, 2021)

Naroth Audio said:


> Hey Tim!
> 
> Each Engine also has the capability to be played in like a regular percussion library. If you look at the piano roll inside Kontakt, each engines loops are displayed in colored banks of 8, right above those are non-colored keys that you can play that engines sound with.
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Naroth Audio (Apr 5, 2021)

Today's the last day of our Spring Sale!

If you haven't grabbed Rhythmus yet, be sure to get it now before the sale ends

check it our here​


----------



## mgnoatto (Nov 5, 2022)

Naroth Audio said:


> UPDATE
> 
> naroth audio + pulse​We have partnered with @pulsedownloader to distribute our products! The Pulse downloader is a intuitive and easy to use download manager for numerous Sample Library Companies.
> 
> ...


Hello! I'm just seeing this, was looking if Rhythmus was updated and I came by this post. I bought it prior but I didn't receive the redemption codes. Can I still have them? Thanks!


----------



## Naroth Audio (Nov 5, 2022)

mgnoatto said:


> Hello! I'm just seeing this, was looking if Rhythmus was updated and I came by this post. I bought it prior but I didn't receive the redemption codes. Can I still have them? Thanks!


Hey there!

Yes of course  Please email us at [email protected] with the email you used to purchas Rhythmus and we can send you the code to use.


----------

